# Original Letter from ECSA



## rajeswar2015 (Feb 3, 2015)

Hello friends,

Have anyone from India recently received their original registration certificate from ECSA

If yes how long it took to reach your address?

I got a mail from ECSA regarding my registration under Candidate category and they informed me I, will receive a separate post within six to eight weeks.

I can't apply for my CS visa till I get my hard copy of the ECSA registration certificate, is it true?

Thanks


----------



## sobodla (Mar 20, 2016)

rajeswar2015 said:


> I can't apply for my CS visa till I get my hard copy of the ECSA registration certificate, is it true?


You are only required to show
proof of application for a certificate of registration with the professional body. The moment you handed in your Application for Educational Evaluation or the actual registration itself, you could have requested a duly signed letter (in ECSA letterhead ) confirming that you are in the process of registering with them in such and such a category. This letter could have been sufficient for your visa application.


----------



## rajeswar2015 (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks for the reply Sobodla,

It would have saved me time, I was not aware of this information


----------

